# KAYA Archery Limbs



## BloodyCactus (Feb 15, 2010)

When you decide to upgrade to a set of MK 1440 limbs, I've got some homemade strawberry jam and some lovely homemade spicy brown Guinness stout mustard to trade for them


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## leftisbest (May 22, 2009)

New photo's of my Elan fitted with Kaya limbs.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

So many things to try!! So little time.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

titanium man said:


> So many things to try!! So little time.


...and so little money!! :teeth:


----------



## BloodyCactus (Feb 15, 2010)

LoveMyHoyt said:


> ...and so little money!! :teeth:


I'm still holding hope on the limbs for jam trade


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

leftisbest said:


> New photo's of my Elan fitted with Kaya limbs.


Nice looking bow. Did you find the draw weight ran a liitle high or was it as marked?


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

:mg:I have been shooting my KAYA limbs for a week now. I have officially "retired" my G3s.:mg:
Fritz


----------



## leftisbest (May 22, 2009)

The draw weight was exactly what the limbs stated, I like them so much I have put my FRX up for sale.


----------



## Poindexter (Jul 5, 2009)

About what do the VPerf limbs cost?

Aloha, 

Poinz


----------



## martain01 (Apr 15, 2012)

ive just bought a set of feature k limbs 66" 40lbs @26" and i can not reach 90 yds tell me someone whats up?


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

What arrows are you shooting? It depends on your face structure but I had a hard time reaching 90m with 42# at 28". I had to move my sight bar in.

You might want to try using CT McKinney arrows.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I just purchased a set of Kaya limbs Carbon with wood and they are 28lb limbs. With my draw length the limbs should be a little over 30lbs at full draw. I'm wondering how Kaya owners like their limbs?


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

jones, maybe I'm a little too simple minded and not catching on, are you trying to say that's all they're worth, strawberry jam and some lovely homemade spicy brown Guinness stout mustard?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

40# mid-range limbs, short draw, possible short nock to eye distance. I'd guess you will be struggling with any limbs at that. Most will need 42-44 at fingers to reach 90m comfortably.

I've had lots of bits and bobs from Kaya in my setups past few years and they are probably best bang for buck there right now. Stabilizers are just awesome for the price and limbs are spectacularly good too. Earliest spec vperf's were a bit iffy but current k5 and k7 limbs etc are awesome.


----------

